# alcohol septal ablation



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 26, 2013)

Has anyone billed for this and is it covered? I have found to use the unlisted code but need a code that is close in description for Medicare.

Thanks,


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 29, 2013)

We have billed this service for a really long time. Sending you a private email.


----------

